# 48v Electric Mini Bike



## wesleyb82 (Sep 17, 2014)

Another video:


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

That's awesome. I like that you crammed a lot of vehicle in a small package, and like that you have the young ones joining the EV fun.


----------



## wesleyb82 (Sep 17, 2014)

Besides the weight with the SLAs which is probably about 80 lbs now overall its pretty easy to transport. If I go Lipo I'm thinking it will weigh about 50-ish-lbs

Yes we have many electric ride ons! Lots of fun!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOJC02BQ-eI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggpUNegE9KY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sl2nJ0Y9Mwk


----------

